# School allowances



## e8585 (May 16, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering whether the school allowances are paid directly by the company to the school in question or are simply given to the employee in their paycheck to decide as they see fit? 

Reason I'm asking we're in two minds as to whether our daughter should continue her (private) schooling in the UK or enlist locally. 

This isn't because we think any less of the local schools I'm sure they are just as or nearly as good it's for personal reasons as two members of our immediate family work at the school in the UK and we feel very fortunate to have that.

If she continues her schooling in the UK it would be nice if we can use the schooling allowance towards her UK fees hence the ask.

Would an eyebrow be raised if we asked that the allowance is used in the UK etc?

Thank you,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

School Fees are normally tied to your immigration status - but thats the perspective of my employer and others may be different i guess.

My employer asks for receipts and repays the sums paid out - for kids who are accompanying you into the uAE.

If someone had decided to keep their kids out of the country, my employer woudn't have given them the money as their immigration status would be 'accompanied, no children' and not 'accompanied with children'


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think most companies pay school fees on receipts and I never heard of it being paid direct to the employee. My employer has, in rare cases, continued paying for children at private school in the UK by special permission. But I believe in all cases they were studying in UAE first and then went back to the UK after a few years.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Echoing the posters above - if it is a reimbursement, usually happens for schooling in UAE only (esp. for government companies).
If it is a private company they may be more flexible (depending on the company policy).


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

My oldest daughter goes to high school outside UAE from the very beginning. And the company reimburses the school fee.
I work for Government owned Oil company.


----------

